# Questions about  foster caring  for  dogs



## Sliverfox (Dec 14, 2020)

Filled out an application to become a dog  foster care  family.

Husband & I  had our  beloved dog  pass away  few months  ago.

We are in our 70s,, don't plan on traveling much in 2021.
Thought this would be a good way to  handle the loss of our dog.
Get us out & about our property,, excising  the dog & ourselves.

Would like read  about  others who have done  animal foster care.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

Our animal shelter does not give you a choice of animals.  You could end up with a cat, or a turtle, you just never know.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 14, 2020)

Aneeda,,   Boston Terrier Rescue Northeast Ohio.
Hey,, a turtle would  fit  right in with 2 old people.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2020)

I have not done it, but I personally think it's a great idea.
It would give the dog a more pleasant place than the shelter can provide, for the time being.  It's a better temporary home, and who knows from there.

I don't know if it would help with the grieving process or not.
Though, it often  does help people to deal with losses, when we find something positive to do, so I would try it, if I could manage it.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 14, 2020)

Looking  forward to hearing from  the  rescue.
Afraid our age might be against us.


----------



## asp3 (Dec 14, 2020)

I don't have any direct knowledge, but my one of wife's friends does it and she loves it.  She takes in the dog and works with it to make sure it is ready for adoption.  Once the dog is ready she keeps the dog until it's adopted.  Sometimes she gets attached to a dog, but knows that their new owners will have more time for the dog than she does.  She has two other dogs already that are good with unfamiliar dogs.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 14, 2020)

We adopted our dog from foster care.  She's a dream now but was a handful when I began training her.  She was totally confused since she had been abandoned in Kentucky and finally wound up in NJ.  We do not have any idea how long she lived on her own, and when in foster care was always walked on a leash.  When I began training her, I was teaching her to walk alongside me without  a leash.  In the evening, she'd start digging a hole under a bush to settle down in for the night.  It was awhile before she got the message, that she was to come in the house every night.  All turned out very well.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 14, 2020)

For those  wondering about puppies  & the prices check out Greenfield farm puppies.co.

Some  cute   pups & prices there.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 14, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Looking  forward to hearing from  the  rescue.
> Afraid our age might be against us.


First of all, god bless you for deciding to give dog foster care.      Your age may be perfect for an older dog, I know several people who only adopt the _senior_ dogs...      We have two "rescued" dogs, when they pass we'll adopt again, prefer dogs of at least 2-3+ years, who are socialized and know -the-ropes.    I would consider a senior dog, so many are abandoned in their old age, they deserve better.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 14, 2020)

The application asks if we  would take a senior or ill dog.
I put  down 'no' as it's still in our memory  about our  dog's  difficult death.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 14, 2020)

My daughter was a vet tech for some years before she became a stay at home mom, much of it while she was still living at home. We fostered many dogs and cats, and she went on to continue to foster for quite a while even after her babies started coming, until it just got to be a bit too much.

Typically rescue organizations are very grateful for any help they get. Fosters are typically always needed, and as long as you are able to care for the animal, age is immaterial. A lot of rescues do try and match animal and foster so as not to create further issues e.g. dog is afraid or males, or dog pulls way too hard on/is terrified of leash (an older person may struggle with that) dog is a flight risk so yard must be fenced etc. 

Don’t be surprised if the rescue wants a home visit. Some rescues pay all medical and food costs, only requiring you to care for the animal and transport them to their vet appointments. Some want you to foot some of the bill. Sometimes a litter of kittens or puppies have lost their mama and they need someone willing to feed tiny helpless animals round the clock. It’s such a mixed bag depending on the organization so just be prepared for anything and don’t be afraid to voice any concerns or bottom lines. The worst thing you can do is take on an animal that you have misgivings about for whatever reason, and then there’s trouble.

All that said, kudos to you!!  You’re doing a good thing!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Filled out an application to become a dog  foster care  family.
> 
> Husband & I  had our  beloved dog  pass away  few months  ago.
> 
> ...


My condolences on the loss of your dog, I know how that feels and we never forget or stop loving.....hugs.  That is a wonderful option to let a rescued doggie into your loving home. I've met a few very sweet Boston Terriers, if that's the breed you're going to foster. I've never done animal foster, but did keep a neighbor's dog for a couple of weeks after he passed away alone at home, his son was appreciative but had interest to pick up the dog as soon as he could. That's the closest I've come, but when our young dog is no longer with us, and if we're able to care for another one, that seems like the way to go. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 15, 2020)

Thank you all that replied.

I wouldn't mind getting  our own puppy,, but we are in  late 70s,, hate to die  ,leaving a   dog behind.

Our  youngest son has a Boston Terrier now.
Told him  IF we do get a pup,, I'd try to train it well.
When we  would  die,, he would get  our  dog.

Got a rather nervous  chuckle from him.

Oldest son has a cockatoo,, any dog  we get  sooner or  later will  get introduced to  that bird.
The   bird/dog reactions  would depend on if he wanted   the dog.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 15, 2020)

Looked at fostering a grown or older dog...but the big issue is most of them (on the stats of the specific animal) said they didn't like cats.  We have one cat.  Our cat doesn't like other cats, but was ok with a dog where we got her from.  Would do it if we could find a nice dog that got along with cats.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 15, 2020)

Liberty,, the application I filled out  asked if we had cats.
Further down I think if asked if you wanted a  dog that was used to cats.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 15, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Liberty,, the application I filled out  asked if we had cats.
> Further down I think if asked if you wanted a  dog that was used to cats.


Really, can you tell me where that was from?  All of the ones we've seen are basically "no cats" loving dogs...lol.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 15, 2020)

North East Boston Terrier  Rescue , Ohio.

If you are looking  for a certain breed of  dog.
Google  that breed to see there is a rescue  group.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 15, 2020)

Nathan said:


> First of all, god bless you for deciding to give dog foster care.      Your age may be perfect for an older dog, I know several people who only adopt the _senior_ dogs...      We have two "rescued" dogs, when they pass we'll adopt again, prefer dogs of at least 2-3+ years, who are socialized and know -the-ropes.    I would consider a senior dog, so many are abandoned in their old age, they deserve better.



My last two dogs have been senior rescue dogs.  As I get older, I don't want to try to take care of a puppy and all that entails.  Senior dogs (here senior dogs are over 7 or 8) so deserve homes in their later years, and are passed over by many because of their age.  Senior dogs are less rambunctious, generally require less vigorous exercise than younger ones, and are less likely to eat your couch.  Many, if not most, of them are housetrained and if they are not, it's easy to housebreak them

They are also SOO grateful to find a home and the two I've had before have both been very affectionate and loving.  My present dog, Henry, is also a senior and he is absolutely wonderful.  He might not always be the brightest bulb on the string, but he thinks I hung the moon and he came to me with impeccable house manners, learned the doggie door in a half day, and never has an accident.  His funny quirk is that he wants me to hold his paw when it thunders.  He is also a 70+ pound lap doggie.  We had an instant connection when I met him in the shelter.  He looked at me and said "THERE you are -- what took you so long?!"  And the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 16, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> North East Boston Terrier  Rescue , Ohio.
> 
> If you are looking  for a certain breed of  dog.
> Google  that breed to see there is a rescue  group.


Thanks, I was born in Ohio.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2020)

Some of the cats and dogs that are called seniors at a shelter, are simply adults, and not puppies or kittens.
Many are approximated to be 7 or so, and have good healthy years left,  and as said above, would not be as rambunctious (and not teething, etc)  as the young ones.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 17, 2020)

I found a  nice Boston Terrier that  would be  a good fit  with us.
BUT they  don't adopt  this far East.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 17, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> I found a  nice Boston Terrier that  would be  a good fit  with us.
> BUT they  don't adopt  this far East.


That's what's hard sometimes.  You seem to find the perfect fit and then it either gets adopted or fostered out or something.  We like "hound dogs".  Had a beautiful German Shorthair Pointer that we 
so enjoyed for almost 14 years.  He was a Christmas gift for hub.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 17, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Some of the cats and dogs that are called seniors at a shelter, are simply adults, and not puppies or kittens.
> Many are approximated to be 7 or so, and have good healthy years left,  and as said above, would not be as rambunctious (and not teething, etc)  as the young ones.


Thanks for the tip Kaila!


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 17, 2020)

Animal shelter to west of me, made the news rescued 120 animals!
Must have liked  their pets in  sevens.
Article  said  7 turtles,  7 pigs,7  ducks.
Cats out numbered  the rest if I remember correctly.


----------



## Nancyvan (Dec 17, 2020)

Nathan said:


> First of all, god bless you for deciding to give dog foster care.      Your age may be perfect for an older dog, I know several people who only adopt the _senior_ dogs...      We have two "rescued" dogs, when they pass we'll adopt again, prefer dogs of at least 2-3+ years, who are socialized and know -the-ropes.    I would consider a senior dog, so many are abandoned in their old age, they deserve better.


I agree and have been trying to adopt a small dog. Maybe I will try the Fostering. I've always had dogs my little one passed away couple years ago. So I'm ready for another.


----------



## Nancyvan (Dec 17, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Filled out an application to become a dog  foster care  family.
> 
> Husband & I  had our  beloved dog  pass away  few months  ago.
> 
> ...


Good luck.  Let us know what happens


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 20, 2020)

So far  they haven't contacted me.
Being  they are a volunteer group,  guessing that  they are too busy with real life.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 20, 2020)

If my husband passes first and I am still physically able, I plan to do this.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 8, 2021)

Update on  fostering   dogs.
Finally got to speak a lady who told me all the protocols Northeast Boston Terrier Rescue follow  when  fostering  a dog.   
For the first week  you have to keep the dog in  its own room. 
 We couldn't,, the dog  food  we use  didn't meet with their  standard.

I was on the phone  for over an hour  listening to  their do's &  don't's
Although their web site says  foster  care giver can adopt  the dog,, they've changed  that to  not begin able to do.

At end of conversation,, thanked  her  for  her time,, told  her afraid  hubby & I wouldn't be a good fit.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 8, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Update on  fostering   dogs.
> Finally got to speak a lady who told me all the protocols Northeast Boston Terrier Rescue follow  when  fostering  a dog.
> For the first week  you have to keep the dog in  its own room.
> We couldn't,, the dog  food  we use  didn't meet with their  standard.
> ...


And they wouldn't even allow you to adopt them.  That's absurd.  That happened to my aunt who kept a foster child.  She was a wonderful person.  They would not let her adopt the child she and her husband fell in love with.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 9, 2021)

I've talked with other  folks who have fostered dogs.
They thought  some of the things  mentioned were a bit much/over kill.

One thing that makes me wonder about   that organization is there is no location  mentioned any where in its website.

I can understand  no given address, as they  might be overrun  by lookers,or other un -wanted  dogs.
Wish they had either emailed or mailed me a summary of  their protocols.

Would like to read of other people's expernice with rescue  shelters,,not just the local dog pound.


----------

